
Review of Apple's pizza box - pencilpup223
https://theoutline.com/post/1555/we-got-one-of-apple-s-patented-round-pizza-boxes?utm_source=TW
======
adultSwim
Reading the title, I assumed it was about the Quadra/Centris 6xx series which
were shaped like traditional pizza boxes.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Centris](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Centris)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Quadra_610](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Quadra_610)

